# South Bend Lathe Identif./Cleaning solutions for heavy grease ?



## razinman (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi All, 

             I have a SB lathe(plans state 5/20/37), I bought some years ago and thinking of upgrading to a heavy 10"
  So I need to know what model # it is(I Think it's a Workshop 9" model C jr. ?). I have a serial # 77562 on the 
 bedways and on the gear cover lists different threads and states 9", 3 1/2 ft bed. I have the original set-up plan
 which states Plan 773 LT, 9" Workshop Horiz.Adj bench lathe.I'm used to seeing models A, B, C etc.

                    Second question , I plan on restoring it before selling it, any suggestions as what I should use to remove
 the heavy grease on the surface and gears?

          Thanks......................Kerry


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Kerry the link below may answer a lot of questions as far as age goes, just give it a click.
http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/index.html


as far as getting gunk off of it...
if you want to keep the paint, mix up some Oil Eater solution and spray on.
(Oil Eater is the brand name a heavy duty degreaser sold on the West Coast) other brands will work.

kerosene,mineral spirits,PB Blaster, No. 1 Diesel Fuel,coarse and fine steel wool,razorblades,small wire detail brushes[brass,steel,ss,nylon], metal scrapers, and plastic scrapers are all effective means of removing heavy gunk if you don't care about some paint removal.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 26, 2014)

Does it have a gearbox? Saddle and compound feed?  Some pictures would help...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinman (Nov 26, 2014)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Kerry the link below may answer a lot of questions as far as age goes, just give it a click.
> http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/index.html
> 
> Hi Mike,.
> ...


----------



## razinman (Nov 26, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> Does it have a gearbox? Saddle and compound feed?  Some pictures would hHi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 26, 2014)

No, I meant power feed...  

Like this:




Since you do not have the gear box, I doubt you have the power feed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinman (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi CoopVA, 

                      I saw you pics online of your lathe,  mine looks the sameway EXCEPT I do not have the quick change
  gears like you do, I'm new to the terminology and wasn't aware what a power feed was. The manuals for the lathe
  I just found states that I have a 9" Workshop lathe(I thought there was a letter like A, B or C ?)
                    I uploaded my pics from a Nikon camera and tried to put it one this site but it wouldn't take ?
  I'll have to practice a little and look at the site for more info. on what I'm doing wrong.
                 On the lathe bed at the right side only says South Bend lathe on a nameplate(NOT Workshop!)and the
   gear cover lists the various power feeds and gear combos.


          Thanks................Kerry


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 26, 2014)

I think you have a C model.  The Workshop became the 9" A, B or C in the late '30s.

The A has the gear box and the automatic apron.

The B has the automatic apron

The C doesn't have either...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinman (Nov 27, 2014)

CoopVA said:


> I think you have a C model.  The Workshop became the 9" A, B or C in the late '30s
> 
> 
> I think I have a Model C also, the lathe came with some paperwork stating Workshop horizontal lathe,BUT
> ...


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

PM sent...  I'll do my best to ID it for you.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Nov 27, 2014)

I use spray on paint stripper. Cuts right through everything. Spray on, wait 10 minutes or so and rinse off.


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

Razinman's lathe...

It's a C for sure...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinman (Nov 28, 2014)

Cop VA

                  Thanks for posting my pic's , I went to the insert image on this e-mail header and uploaded it via
  Nikon site, I could not get them to upload on this site. (I've uploaded my pics onto other sites
  such as E-bay and Craigs list) Any suggestions what I'm doing wrong.

              Another question, you stated that the Model B has an automatic apron and Model C did not. My lathe
  has an acme threaded rod and the apron DOES move when so engaged, am I correct in thinking that I may have 
  a Model B ?

      Thanks.............Razinman:thinking:


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 28, 2014)

Nope, you are incorrect.  The B model refers to power crossfeed.  Your lathe is an obvious C model.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/southbend9-inch/index.html


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 29, 2014)

What you have are half nuts that are engaged for threading only.  It is not the automatic feed.  Look at mine...  The lever in the down position puts power to the saddle and to the compound in the up position.  (Or vice a versa...)

You have a C.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## razinman (Nov 29, 2014)

CoopVA,   

                   I understand now, that makes it clear !

    Regards, 

                    Razinman


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad I could help...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

